# New to Snowboard Forum



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this forum, I found this forum and noticed it's quite a popular snowboard forum online. Will stay around the forum and hope to gain more experience from other snowboarders around here..


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

And the spammer didn't even welcome you, that's just rude man. Welcome to the site dude


----------

